# Dudas con esquema de delay digital



## AJL (Feb 22, 2009)

Buenas... 
Resulta que encontre un esquema (escrito en papel) tirado por ahi de un delay digital, que usa un integrado BU9253AS. Me puse a googlear sobre este integrado y en el datasheet encontre el mismo esquema pero con algunas modificaciones con respecto al que yo tenía.
Aca vienen las preguntas  . Funcionarán los 2 circuitos iguales? La idea mia es usarlo como un pedal para guitarra similar a un reverb, o algo asi. Serviran para ese fin?

Aca dejo los 2 esquemas, el original y el modificado (lo que esta en rojo es lo que esta distinto)


Original:              http://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bu9253asoriginalsch.png

El que tengo yo: http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bu9253asmodsch.png

Datasheet: http://www.rohm.com/products/databook/audio/pdf/bu9253as-e.pdf

Saludoss y graciass.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2009)

la unica diferencia q veo yo es que en el segundo, se han agregado los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente, y una resistencia cambia de valor.

no t preocupes demasiado ya q ambos deben funcionar.

lo q yo t diria es q busques un poco mas y t asegures antes de armar alguno.

t dejo otro esquema y un link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/construir-consola-dj-midi-17989/

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola AJL

Los dos circuitos son básicamente iguales. En el "rojo" hay varios filtros instalados y un regulador de voltaje hecho con un zener de 5,1V.
En líneas generales, el "rojo" es superior. La única contra que le veo es que el circuito de "Mute" está puenteado. Si lo querés usar, sólo tenés que agregar el interruptor, y en lo posible el condensador, tal como están en el circuito "negro".

Saludos


----------



## AJL (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias por las respuestas. 

Asique si los dos funcionan, no me queda mas que armarlo . Me decidi por este porque ya tenia el integrado y el diseño del pcb, asique no falta nada jeje
Por lo del mute no me hago problema porque no lo pienso usar  

Aca les dejo el layout y el pcb que hice con el paint jeje

Layout: http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=layout.png

PCB:  http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcbdelay.png 

Todavia no lo probe pero creo que esta bien.

Saludos y graciass.


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Buenas! Muy interesante, es justo lo que buscaba! Se consigue ese integrado aca en Rosario? Porque había averiguado por el PT2399 (que sirve para chorus/delay/reverb/etc) pero no lo conseguían...

Después contá que tal anduvo y pone alguna foto!

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

AJL dijo:
			
		

> ...Asique si los dos funcionan, no me queda mas que armarlo . ...


Yo no dije eso.
Lo que hice fue solamente analizar las _diferencias_ entre ellos. Si uno anda, el otro debería hacerlo también, tal como preguntabas: 


			
				AJL dijo:
			
		

> ...encontre un esquema (escrito en papel) tirado por ahi de un delay digital, ... Me puse a googlear ...y en el datasheet encontre el mismo esquema pero con algunas modificaciones...Funcionarán los 2 circuitos iguales?



Supongo, y sólo supongo, que funcionará el circuito del datasheet, así que el otro también va a andar, si la alimentación de 5,1V es suficiente.
Si sirve o no para hacer un reverb, no lo sé.

Saludos


----------



## AJL (Feb 23, 2009)

Bueno, pero como son pocas las cosas que cambian, yo tambien supongo que va a andar  Y en todo caso, si no anda, no te voy a echar la culpa a vos jaja.

Digo de usarlo como un reverb porque el tiempo de delay que puede generar es muy corto (131ms), que es "poco" para un efecto de delay. Será cuestion de probarlo.

Marvel: La verdad no se si se conseguirá aca... Yo tambien pregunte en todos lados sobre el PT2399 y no tienen ni idea de que es .

Cuando lo termine y si lo logro hacer funcionar cuento como anda y pongo fotos 

Saludoss


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

El PT2399 es una figurita difícil. Ya lo hemos buscado todos.
Sólo lo encontré en Dicomse por la módica suma de 16 dólares   
Está claro que no lo compré.

Saludos


----------



## AJL (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola nuevamente. 
Bueno, logre terminar la placa y probar el aparato y como siempre en estos proyectos, aaaalgo pasa jaja. 
En este caso la señal entra y sale perfectamente pero sin ningun delay ni nada, y no varia con el movimiento del potenciómetro ... La verdad no se que puede ser, la placa la revise varias veces y no le encontre nada.

Aca dejo unas fotos para el que me habia pedido, aunque no se vean tan bien 

http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0054ksg.jpg

http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0056a.jpg

Saludoss


----------



## algp (Abr 16, 2009)

Viendo el pcb se ve que hiciste el diagrama rojo, sin ninguna modificacion.

Leyendo el datasheet del IC BU9253, se puede llegar a la conclusion de que el diagrama "rojo" podria NO funcionar correctamente, principalmente debido al cambio del circuito conectado al pin MUTE ( pin 17 ).

Mira en la pagina 12 del datasheet que nos indicas, la seccion MUTE.
Dice: ... Toma mas de un ciclo SRAM el cambio de Mute - operacion. Esto es necesario para inicializar la SRAM y asegurar estado estable antes de cambiar modos.

En efecto el diagrama del datasheet incluye un capacitor y una resistencia que estan calculados para dar ese tiempo necesario.

Con respecto al potenciometro VR1 que va al pin 2 ( Echo VR ), el datasheet indica que valores de tension bajos no generan cambio y la resistencia de 12K añadida lo que hace es bajar el rango de la tension que va al pin 2.
Pero supongo que el motivo principal es el cambio en MUTE.

Yo te recomiendo probar el diagrama del datasheet, sin ninguna modificacion, y probarlo en un protoboard. Una vez que funciona puedes probar los cambios que deseas hacer y por ultimo... el pcb y armado final.

Usa 5V para Vcc, que lo puedes conseguir muy facil usando un 7805. A menos que "separes" del diagrama rojo solamente esa parte, y compruebes con un multimetro que realmente tienes los 5V necesarios.

Pruebalo y nos cuentas.

Suerte.


----------



## AJL (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta.

Viendo todo lo que me describis, veo que hay varias cosas que estan mal jeje.
Voy a probar de hacer el diagrama original y ver si funciona como debe.

Saludos y gracias.


----------

